
Design Patterns for Humans – An ultra-simplified explanation - sdomino
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/design-patterns-for-humans
======
lioeters
It covers a wide range of patterns summarized in easy-to-understand language,
with code examples. I'm going to enjoy reading through it all.

I also liked the examples of each design pattern found in "everyday
situations" \- a tea stall making batches of tea for the "flyweight" pattern,
etc.

There seems to be an effort to put it up as a website, and to include other
languages. Please let us know when there's more progress on it!

~~~
kamranahmed_se
I am glad it was helpful, thanks. For sure I will post it here .

------
pouta
Great content! Loved some of the simple explanations

------
ice109
forgive my ignorance but what language is this

~~~
aisofteng
PHP.

I haven't written PHP since PHP 5 - it looks rather different from what I
remember.

~~~
ice109
which php? looks interesting.

~~~
idnan
Its php 7

